# scorpion found near Pittsburgh, PA



## cricket54 (Aug 4, 2006)

My husband sent me this link of an article a friend saw in the newspaper in Pittsburgh, PA that I thought was of interest to a lot of folks here on the boards....

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/mostread/s_463241.html



Sharon


----------



## telow (Aug 4, 2006)

what a bunch of crap. these are the kind of things that get on my last
nerves people making scorpions out to be a threat to life as it is
or whatever else these people say i think if people would stop bieng such little B@*#$%* all the time there would not be a problem
dam cry babies it is a littl scorpion that has not hurt anyone
it was just trying to do its own thing.
it should have been left alone.


----------



## 6StringSamurai (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't it was harmed, the collection at the Carnegie is live species.  The guy who has apparantly taken charge of the animal can be trusted, I think.  The garbage at the front of the article is just press bull crap.  If you read the rest of the article they give a pretty honest overview of the scorp's capabilities.

That said, I never ever would have guessed it but apparantly there are scorpions here in my home state.  That's awesome.

Any idea how they would survive the winter?

Also, these are pretty cool looking scorps.  Are they in the hobby?


----------



## seanrc (Aug 4, 2006)

IN PA?! thats very odd.. they couldnt live in a origin with such flip flop climates.......could they? i stay in ohio and i know damnwell that theres nothing of that type around here *AE(scorps tarantulas)... that just seems kinda odd.. that facts about the particular scorp might be true .. but the location.. mabey not.. i hate it when people blow things out of porportion about these poor creatures... it kinda P***es me off.. oh well youll have that..
-Se7eN


----------



## ashandarei (Aug 4, 2006)

Southern Devils are very hardy critters, in fact they are what sparked my recent interest in scorpions. My brother and my girlfriend and I were at the lake near my home in KY, and we were turning over rocks looking for lizards, when behold out pops a little tiny scorpion. My dear brother, the Scorp Wrangler and I, proceeded to turn over every rock in the vicinity, and in an hour we came up with seven specimens, each about 1 1/4 inches long. I placed them all in a scrubby beach terrarium, and they've been with me for about two months now (excepting the one that climbed the barricade into the lizard tank [it got ate]). They seem to cohabitate fairly well, and are docile.

Since that first collection, I've been going nuts about scorps, and today I purchased my first "real" scorp, p. imperator, and this is my first post on Arachnoboards, greetings fellow arachnid ranchers !


----------



## ink_scorpion (Aug 4, 2006)

I think they shoulda researched the spelling of the latin name of this species before they published the article.   Wonder how exactly the editor earns their money???   Interesting find though, if indeed it is true.


----------



## rattler_mt (Aug 4, 2006)

seanrc said:
			
		

> IN PA?! thats very odd.. they couldnt live in a origin with such flip flop climates.......could they? i stay in ohio and i know damnwell that theres nothing of that type around here *AE(scorps tarantulas)...


lol there are scorps in northeast Montana, though not terribly common and we have about the most extream weather change in the lower 48, over 100(its currently 101, was higher a few weeks ago) in the summer and -40 or lower in the winter before wind chill


----------

